# how is Jebel Ali Primary School?



## sunny123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Can anyone give me some advice about Jebel Ali primary school? My 4 year old son has an offer there for September (KG1) and I was wondering if anyone can tell me if their kids are happy there and what the school atmosphere etc is like? Thanks!


----------

